# Have you ever seen a Giant build with this?



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Giant SLR 0 with Campagnolo Super Record EPS with Enve bars and Bora wheels. I'll take some more pictures next week with my Hyperon 2 Clinchers. The bike looks and rides amazing.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Nicely done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

A kick-butt ride no doubt.


----------



## RC856 (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks great. Can't say I've seen many bikes with EPS at all!
Are you a lottery winner?

Did you get it built up from a dealer?
I ask because in the UK, the TCR Advanced SL 0 comes with Dura Ace and you can't buy that frame on it's own.

Cheers


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Couple of things you might want to look at actually.

Your rear brake cable routing is incorrect and long enough that you may catch something on it.

The rear deraileur cable from the frame to the deraileur is far too short. It should make a continuous radius curve.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

icsloppl said:


> Couple of things you might want to look at actually.
> 
> Your rear brake cable routing is incorrect and long enough that you may catch something on it.
> 
> The rear deraileur cable from the frame to the deraileur is far too short. It should make a continuous radius curve.


If it's EPS wouldn't that rear derailluer cable be a wire?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

icsloppl said:


> Couple of things you might want to look at actually.
> Your rear brake cable routing is incorrect and long enough that you may catch something on it.


Agreed. Could lose a few inches at the bars.:thumbsup:



> The rear deraileur cable from the frame to the deraileur is far too short. It should make a continuous radius curve.


That was a joke wasn't it? Wasn't it? I do hope so.... :ihih:

@ T-Dog: Maybe have a look at some of the photo sets on CyclingNews or BikeRadar to see how the Pro bikes are cabled (remembering they will likely be using left lever = front brake, right = rear brake)


----------



## vhk30 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice! But Dura Ace pedals?


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

RC856 said:


> Looks great. Can't say I've seen many bikes with EPS at all!
> Are you a lottery winner?
> 
> Did you get it built up from a dealer?
> ...


Got it from a dealer in Australia mate.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

icsloppl said:


> Couple of things you might want to look at actually.
> 
> Your rear brake cable routing is incorrect and long enough that you may catch something on it.
> 
> The rear deraileur cable from the frame to the deraileur is far too short. It should make a continuous radius curve.


No your'e wrong on both counts mate. The picture makes the rear cable look shorter than what it probably is.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

vhk30 said:


> Nice! But Dura Ace pedals?


I know, I know and I only hate Spam more than Shitmano however Shitmano only do 2 good things and they are fishing rods and pedals


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

T-Dog said:


> Giant SLR 0 with Campagnolo Super Record EPS with Enve bars and Bora wheels. I'll take some more pictures next week with my Hyperon 2 Clinchers. The bike looks and rides amazing.


Great looking bike!


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

T-Dog said:


> I know, I know and I only hate Spam more than Shitmano however Shitmano only do 2 good things and they are fishing rods and pedals


Speedplay!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is a nice build. 
I have aTCR SL3 and live in steep hill country. I am converting it into a climbing monster by swapping the standard Ultegra build for a mix of Ultegra Compact at the front and LX 11-34 at the back.The parts have arrived.
I have the same gearing on my steel winter/touring bike and have found it much more effective over the terrain I usually ride (15% climbs are evereywhere) and no great loss when I venture on to the flatter lands I visit. Horses for Courses as they say.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Never thought about using an LX rear. You've seen that work? I thought I had read somewhere that Shimano was coming out with long cage Ultegra and 105 rears but haven't seen anything more on it.


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice spec, EPS is very cool but I can't help thinking the bike looks a bit odd.

I've never been a huge fan of Giant bikes but the ISP being a larger profile than the seat tube looks sooo wrong. And I agree with the guy earlier that mentioned your cable routings. The RD cable is deffo too short. From every angle you can tell that it turns too quickly. Also, what's going on with the tangle of wires coming away from the handle bars?

As my old French teacher used to say; could do better........


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh I think it looks amazing. Giant pioneered compact frames too and people thought they looked odd at first.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

darwinosx said:


> Never thought about using an LX rear. You've seen that work? .


It works on my winter bike. New 105 shifter + 9 (NINE) speed Deore + new chain + 11/34 cassette. It shifts perfectly. You can use any 9 speed rear, but Deore or Deore LX are best because they have the rear adjuster for setting cable tension. I'm fitting the Giant up tomorrow.

Didn't intend to hijack the thread, I just meant to show the variety of builds that people put together to suit themselves and build, what is for the individual, the perfect bike.

The TCR SL frame is absolutely brilliant. Light, stiff and comfortable.


----------

